# Older Couple In Ontario Wants Adult GSD



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi, a friend contacted me today to say she knows an older couple who live near Toronto, Ontario who are looking for a GSD. They have a large rural property and are looking for an adult dog to adopt and pamper. They are in their 80's but in good health, and the husband only recently retired from his business. 

They have always had GSDs, and when their most recent dog started having mobility problems, they actually bought an SUV and a ramp so he could still get in and out of their vehicle! Sadly, he eventually had to be PTS at the age of 15.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Not seeing a link that will let me edit my post, so just posting again to add that the couple travels a lot, so they may be willing to drive/travel a fairly long distance to pick up a suitable dog.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

There are many GSD rescues, they could start an internet search


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

From what I've seen, GSD rescue in this part of the world is in a pretty sad state. Many sites are outdated, or have no dogs available. Sites that do have dogs often have very poor information about them. They don't even give the dog's age or what part of Canada they are located in.

I will suggest it though, and give them some of the better links.

I also have a friend who needs to rehome a female from a litter she bred 2 years ago. The family that took her can no longer keep her. And yes, my friend is one of the GOOD breeders that will take a dog back if the people can no longer keep it. The dog is younger than what this couple wants, but I know the history of this litter (they grew up in my house!) and have met both the parents, so it's better than taking a gamble on a dog with a totally unknown history.


----------



## duenorth (Apr 25, 2003)

Speaking of Dogs Rescue and Animal Angel Rescue Foundation are both good Ontario rescues that often have GSDs. They might be a good place to start if looking to adopt a rescue.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Another GSD website I was on had a very active rescue section, and at that time, I was looking for a dog I could rescue. However, one thing I always insist on is meeting a dog in person before adopting. The available rescues were mostly in Florida, California, or some other area thousands of miles away.

When I finally found a gorgeous female I wanted to rescue, I had to drive all the way to West Virginia! It turned out she was extremely dog aggressive, and I had to have her euthanized after she killed another dog...:crying: It was my fault, too. I left a gate open, and she got loose. One of the worst days of my life, for sure!

I've checked out all the local rescue website, and there are MAYBE 2 or 3 suitable dogs out there. That is, if the information on the sites is up to date, and they haven't been adopted yet.

Many of the dogs on the GSD Rescue FB page have posts that say "Oh, I WANT her/him! Is the dog still available?" And there's no response after those posts.

I tell ya, adopting a rescue in this neck of the woods isn't easy. It seems everyone must spay/neuter their pets! I had a friend who wanted to get a pup for her daughter. The shelters had NOTHING but large adult dogs, and she wanted a medium sized dog. Even though she wasn't being picky, it took her months to finally locate a male boxer mix. He was already a year old, and was in a shelter 2 hours away from where they lived!


----------



## GSD854 (Feb 26, 2017)

Petfinder.com - most humane societies and many, many rescues post their dogs there. It's a very good resource.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

It's probably a really long shot. But last I knew German Shepherd Rescue of New England has a senior female who has been in rescue a LONG time, really desperate for a foster or adopter, she has been moved to a boarding kennel because they don't have a suitable foster for her. She needs to be the only dog.

Maybe these folks could adopt her? I doubt it's their regular policy to adopt to people so far away but this girl really needs somebody.

I volunteer for them. If they want to contact about the dog (Daisy) I could let them know I suggested it so they don't think it's weird for someone in Toronto to inquire


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

**** Cannot advertise dogs for sale - Against forum rules ****


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Castlemaid, if someone wants to charge a rehoming fee, I'm okay with that. Just about every rescue out there does that, and sometimes it's a pretty hefty amount. They have to care for the dogs they've rescued somehow, and donations often just don't cover it.

Also, asking for a small amount of money helps keep the dogs out of the hands of unscrupulous people, who may want to use them for dog fighting, or sell them to medical research labs.


----------



## Breaker's mom (May 27, 2008)

You are right Sunsilver, even 5 years ago there were tons of GSDs available but it seems that it has changed a lot. In fact our local humane society often has no dogs


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

This sweet senior girl showed up on my FB feed twice last week. https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/37300876/
She really tugs at my heartstrings and sounds like a good candidate for adoption which I'm not in a position to do at this time. Might be worth checking in to.


----------



## Breaker's mom (May 27, 2008)

Have a look a kijiji, although it is a seller based thing, shelters and people who need to re-home their dogs are using it too. I was just looking and there are a few pups that might work for your couple.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Breaker's mom said:


> You are right Sunsilver, even 5 years ago there were tons of GSDs available but it seems that it has changed a lot. In fact our local humane society often has no dogs


W-O-W. Is there any chance they might be interested in importing from US shelters where good dogs still die in droves for lack of space? A lot of shelters down here are partnering for transport to get dogs to places where there's more demand than supply.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Magwart said:


> A lot of shelters down here are partnering for transport to get dogs to places where there's more demand than supply.


Great idea...the worst they can say is no. Also contact shepherd clubs here and in Canada...they might know folks who need to rehome and aren't going the shelter route.


----------



## GreenCo (Sep 26, 2013)

Maybe I have just been very lucky but the two GSD's I have were both from a wanted post I put up on a popular free classifieds site. I got an overwhelming amount of responses from owners looking to rehome adult GSD's. My post was specific, mentioned the aprox. age I was looking for, a bit about my myself, that I own a house/property, fenced yard etc. I didn't mention price and ended up paying $250 for one, $100 for the other. 

I realize the risk involved and would not knowingly support a BYB but these were adult dogs 2-3 years of age that needed homes. If you do post an ad like that you will be contacted by a lot of lower end breeders trying to sell you a puppy but its easy to filter the junk responses. People with nice dogs looking for a nice home will be happy to provide details, pics, and answer questions. 

These are my two from classified sites.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

In our area, CL is more reliable than the rescues and shelters.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Here's something in Ontario. Sadie is 6, in good health and the group is sponsoring her is offering vet care and 5 months of dog food. Sadie does have a son, though, and the two have been together their whole life and cannot be separated. There living conditions right now are not good, so they do need a good home.


https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/37614457


----------



## Breaker's mom (May 27, 2008)

I saw her earlier and she is a cutie, as is her son.

Magwort, there are rescues (not breed specific) doing that already. They are also bringing them here from overseas! I saw a shepherdx looking pup today online that was from Greece.

Our local humane society got a plane full of dogs from northern communities where dogs are not typically fixed. A line up was at the shelter the morning they were being released for adoption and they were gone in the first hour or so.

There are still lots of personal ads from people wanting to rehome their dogs. Most of the shepherds I saw are young trouble makers and not suitable, but I did see a few older pups that might be perfect.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Quinnsmom said:


> This sweet senior girl showed up on my FB feed twice last week. https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/37300876/
> She really tugs at my heartstrings and sounds like a good candidate for adoption which I'm not in a position to do at this time. Might be worth checking in to.


I saw that dog on FB, and her sad expression melted my heart! Unfortunately, the couple went with my friend's 2 year old female, and they are madly in love with her already.

She will play fetch with them for as long as they are willing to keep throwing the ball!


----------

